# The Brag Thread



## Grace T. (Aug 30, 2018)

With the season starting, this is a thread where parents, coaches, and players can brag about the exploits of their goalkeepers!  Inspired by socalkdg's thread about the team getting it about playing with their feet.  While discussions on technique or strategy are welcome too, as well as feedback, this is a place for just blatant showing off (no judgement! be as proud as you want!), but not for complaining (there's plenty of other threads around here for that including by yours truly) . 

Since no one else was willing, I'll hold myself out there and start us off.    My son's GK coach has been bringing him along slowly...focused on mostly catching and basic dive technique the first six months.  Just started him on the basics of the extension dive and hasn't really even broken out the parts of it yet (power step, knee extension, arms).  He got a little bit of the extension dive at One camp hanging out with the more experienced keepers (who were all really encouraging of him and I saw a video of them loudly clapping the first time he got it right).  Well, tournament this weekend and he had three beautiful extension saves for the first time.  The first made a shut out possible (only the second shut out he's really earned by saves as opposed to teams not being able to take SOG)...it was way across almost near the post banged from the top of the PK area...power step was weak but the dive itself was otherwise perfect.  Second was a rebound save off of a DFK rebound....he got to his feet quickly after the first save and then extended for a secondary save winning the game for his team (since otherwise it would have been a tie).  Third was a beautiful save but sadly went to an uncovered striker who nailed it in for the game winning score.  Still was amazed to see it, and surprised by the height in his dives given he's only just started with the technique.  Very proud!


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 30, 2018)

By the way, thoughts on posting pics of our kid doing something amazing?   Blur their face?  Don't do it?  I had a couple amazing pics from camp a professional photographer got that I'm sure keeper parents would enjoy.


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 30, 2018)

IMG_0443.PNG
796.4kB


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 30, 2018)

So proud of my daughter here, the girl in white was fouling her all day and the ref was just letting it go. She took it in her own hands to hook the girls neck and bring her down hard. My daughter later did receive a red card. Be careful who you mess with on the field, they could be having a bad day.  I was a proud mother that day....


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 30, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> So proud of my daughter here, the girl in white was fouling her all day and the ref was just letting it go. She took it in her own hands to hook the girls neck and bring her down hard. My daughter later did receive a red card. Be careful who you mess with on the field, they could be having a bad day.  I was a proud mother that day....


Picture doesn't show?


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 30, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> By the way, thoughts on posting pics of our kid doing something amazing?   Blur their face?  Don't do it?  I had a couple amazing pics from camp a professional photographer got that I'm sure keeper parents would enjoy.


Some folks have used pics of their kids as profile pictures, but I've always thought I don't want to put my kids' identity out there.  Bluring is fine I suppose for most purposes.  But there are some questionable people that troll this forum, ya know.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 30, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Some folks have used pics of their kids as profile pictures, but I've always thought I don't want to put my kids' identity out there.  Bluring is fine I suppose for most purposes.  But there are some questionable people that troll this forum, ya know.  Better safe than sorry.


I can see no train in your avatar....


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 30, 2018)

Save on a corner.  Photo just after she deflects it.   At coed summer camp in Casa Grande, ages up to 17.  Not bad for a 12 year old girl.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 30, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> I can see no train in your avatar....


Exactly.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 30, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Save on a corner.  Photo just after she deflects it.   At coed summer camp in Casa Grande, ages up to 17.  Not bad for a 12 year old girl.
> 
> View attachment 3091


The girl's got hops!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> I can see no train in your avatar....


It's a mystery...


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Sep 4, 2018)

2018 Blues Cup champions (Lime bracket).  1 goal conceded in 5 games (goal was allowed during the finals game against a team playing a very high press).  Two stops during PK's in semi finals to send them through.  A very good weekend.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 4, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> 2018 Blues Cup champions (Lime bracket).  1 goal conceded in 5 games (goal was allowed during the finals game against a team playing a very high press).  Two stops during PK's in semi finals to send them through.  A very good weekend.


What age group?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Sep 4, 2018)

pewpew said:


> What age group?


You are killing me @pewpew I didn't identify the club this year on the forum for a reason (several actually).  All of my posts are in 1 age group.  If you still aren't sure, send me a PM and I will reply.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 4, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> You are killing me @pewpew I didn't identify the club this year on the forum for a reason (several actually).  All of my posts are in 1 age group.  If you still aren't sure, send me a PM and I will reply.


Ha ha..no worries. I totally get it. I just thought maybe we played you. My DD guested with SD Premier G03s for Blues Cup. I don't have her home team/club listed either.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 4, 2018)

@MyDaughtersAKeeper 
Figured it out after a quick search. We didn't play.


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 4, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> You are killing me @pewpew I didn't identify the club this year on the forum for a reason (several actually).  All of my posts are in 1 age group.  If you still aren't sure, send me a PM and I will reply.


Tiss Tiss


----------



## Technician72 (Sep 5, 2018)

My #GiantKeeper getting off the ground, I have my oldest DD take the pictures because I'm too busy watching the action that I never get good shots. Based on the other shots taken, this was on her way down after getting up and getting enough of it to send it over the crossbar.


----------



## Technician72 (Sep 5, 2018)

My DD may be a #GiantKeeper but when she was younger she was a gentle giant in situations when the ball was in the air, and it cost her plenty of bumps and bruises. This year she has really flipped the switch when "going up". This was a brutal collision where she got her knee up to protect herself while exposed in the air. She misjudged a bit and was forced to parry away instead of punching but she walked away from the play with something good and something learned.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 5, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> My DD may be a #GiantKeeper but when she was younger she was a gentle giant in situations when the ball was in the air, and it cost her plenty of bumps and bruises. This year she has really flipped the switch when "going up". This was a brutal collision where she got her knee up to protect herself while exposed in the air. She misjudged a bit and was forced to parry away instead of punching but she walked away from the play with something good and something learned.
> 
> View attachment 3116


And I bet that forward won't be so quick to charge a keeper next time either.


----------



## BananaKick (Sep 5, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> My DD may be a #GiantKeeper but when she was younger she was a gentle giant in situations when the ball was in the air, and it cost her plenty of bumps and bruises. This year she has really flipped the switch when "going up". This was a brutal collision where she got her knee up to protect herself while exposed in the air. She misjudged a bit and was forced to parry away instead of punching but she walked away from the play with something good and something learned.
> 
> View attachment 3116


Wow!!  She sure got some jump!!  I love the picture...


----------



## Keeper07 (Sep 5, 2018)

My G07 Keep.


----------



## Technician72 (Sep 5, 2018)

Keeper07 said:


> My G07 Keep. View attachment 3117


Get some! Love it!


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 7, 2018)

Couple more from Arizona camp.   So nice when you find someone with a really good camera taking photos.


and



@Technician72    How tall is your daughter?   That picture is amazing.


----------



## MWN (Sep 8, 2018)

If anybody wants to see the link to my son's college recruiting video v1, PM me and I'll send you the link.


----------



## Technician72 (Sep 9, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> @Technician72    How tall is your daughter?   That picture is amazing.


She just passed up her older sister a couple months ago. Currently 5'9" and just turned 12. She's the GK for the Arsenal FC 06 ECNL team.


----------



## Technician72 (Sep 9, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> @Technician72 That picture is amazing.


All credit goes to my oldest DD, she knows to take the camera away from me before the game starts or else it'll be pictures of the sky because apparently I can't multitask.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 9, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> She just passed up her older sister a couple months ago. Currently 5'9" and just turned 12. She's the GK for the Arsenal FC 06 ECNL team.


Nice.   Mine is at 5’ 5.    Good news is older daughter at 5’8 and is still growing so hoping younger one is as tall as her sister.     That plus her vertical should help her game.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't have any awesome photos like @Technician72 or @socalkdg, but my brag today is that this past weekend, my DD put in a performance that "won" the game for her team.  

As we all know, keepers don't win games, they save them.  It's a frustrating existence because often our kids' best performances come in games where their team is hopelessly outmatched (like Tim Howard vs. Belgium a few years ago).  This results in lots of games where although our little keepers stood on their heads and covered themselves in glory, the team still loses, often quite badly.  Until my DD got on her current team, that seemed to be about 75% of her entire youth career.  On the other side of that coin, when the team your kid is on is great, often our kids are picking daisies or counting blades of grass while the rest of the squad is launching shots and celebrating goals.  The worst is when the team plays well in a tight game, but our kids get beat on that one play that decides the game.  This reality means that most of the time, the GK family ride home from games involve some sort of unhappiness or frustration.  "I played great, but we got destroyed."  or "My team did great, but I didn't do anything!"  or "I let my team down when they needed me!"    It's rare when all the planets align and your kid has to play lights out in tight game AND the team is good enough to get the W.  That happened this weekend for my DD and man, was it sweet.  

Very competitive game where the momentum went back and forth, the other team probably out shot us, but the kid came up big, making one stop in particular from point blank range that gave her team a huge boost, and they went on to score the deciding goal shortly afterwards.  Maybe it's just my experience, but these games are so rare for our keeper.  Gonna revel in this one all week long.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 10, 2018)

I have noticed that a great save can be a huge turning point for the team.   Give up the goal and the team seems deflated, make the save, and they continue to fight on.   We played a team Saturday that last year we lost 2-0 and tied 0-0.   First half we had about 12 shots a couple posts that had been it and we should have been up 2-0, they had 1 shot,   0-0 tie at half.   2nd half we finally break through, take 1-0 lead.   On a pass back to my daughter the defender didn't see one of the players that would normally be offside except it was a pass back.   Girl gets to the ball, makes her first touch, and my daughter slides in and clears it before she can make a move or shot.   After that we score again and the other team never gets another shot.   But knowing 12-13 year old girls, if that shot scores, who knows where momentum goes.  2 shots or 20, our kids really are doing more than most of the field players.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> I don't have any awesome photos like @Technician72 or @socalkdg, but my brag today is that this past weekend, my DD put in a performance that "won" the game for her team.
> 
> As we all know, keepers don't win games, they save them.  It's a frustrating existence because often our kids' best performances come in games where their team is hopelessly outmatched (like Tim Howard vs. Belgium a few years ago).  This results in lots of games where although our little keepers stood on their heads and covered themselves in glory, the team still loses, often quite badly.  Until my DD got on her current team, that seemed to be about 75% of her entire youth career.  On the other side of that coin, when the team your kid is on is great, often our kids are picking daisies or counting blades of grass while the rest of the squad is launching shots and celebrating goals.  The worst is when the team plays well in a tight game, but our kids get beat on that one play that decides the game.  This reality means that most of the time, the GK family ride home from games involve some sort of unhappiness or frustration.  "I played great, but we got destroyed."  or "My team did great, but I didn't do anything!"  or "I let my team down when they needed me!"    It's rare when all the planets align and your kid has to play lights out in tight game AND the team is good enough to get the W.  That happened this weekend for my DD and man, was it sweet.
> 
> Very competitive game where the momentum went back and forth, the other team probably out shot us, but the kid came up big, making one stop in particular from point blank range that gave her team a huge boost, and they went on to score the deciding goal shortly afterwards.  Maybe it's just my experience, but these games are so rare for our keeper.  Gonna revel in this one all week long.


Her mom must be a great athlete.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Her mom must be a great athlete.


If shopping is a sport, then yes.  World class.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> If shopping is a sport, then yes.  World class.


Happy to hear thing are going good for you folks.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Happy to hear thing are going good for you folks.


It's going good for Master Card, at least.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> It's going good for Master Card, at least.


You have to pay?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have to pay?


One way or another we all have to pay...


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 19, 2018)

Coolest thing.   My  keeper got to practice with 01 and 02 premier teams tonight.   Small chance but she might get to play with the 02 team Sunday.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 20, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Coolest thing.   My  keeper got to practice with 01 and 02 premier teams tonight.   Small chance but she might get to play with the 02 team Sunday.


She's an 05, isn't she??  That's pretty impressive.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 20, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> She's an 05, isn't she??  That's pretty impressive.


Yes she is.   Had her 13th birthday this past weekend.  

We got a conference call from her coach and the President of the club, who coaches both those teams.   He asked if she could come to practice that night, and if she was available for the Sunday game.  She has done a couple camps in Arizona that he was at and he has trained our team a few times and seen her play.

She was very nervous, and my wife and I pretty much told her she was going because this was an amazing offer that she couldn't turn down.   She had it in her head that all the girls would be 6 foot tall and as big and fast as NFL linebackers.      Once she saw that she was the same size she felt much more comfortable.   They constantly play back to the keeper and this may be one of the reasons he chose her because that is one of her strengths.  

Practice went great, and she even knocked down one of the players on a sliding save.   Had at least 100 touches during the game and didn't make any bad passes.   Adapted real well to the speed of the game and did even better than I expected.   Needs to expect a shot at any time as they got a couple off that caught her a bit flat footed.  Hoping to see a few minutes Sunday, but will be there supporting the team either way.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 20, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Yes she is.   Had her 13th birthday this past weekend.
> 
> We got a conference call from her coach and the President of the club, who coaches both those teams.   He asked if she could come to practice that night, and if she was available for the Sunday game.  She has done a couple camps in Arizona that he was at and he has trained our team a few times and seen her play.
> 
> ...


My kid played up 2 age groups for a U17 team when she was technically U15, and it did absolute wonders for her in terms of preparing her for HS ball and elite level players on the size and speed scale.  Highly, highly recommend it.  Good luck to her!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Coolest thing.   My  keeper got to practice with 01 and 02 premier teams tonight.   Small chance but she might get to play with the 02 team Sunday.


Big difference in subject matter of girl talk between an 05 and an 01.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big difference in subject matter of girl talk between an 05 and an 01.


Very true.


----------



## 1chino1 (Sep 22, 2018)

My Daughter scored twice in National Cup 2018 and played the field up through first half of Semi then saved 5/7 pks;in Semi(3/3) and Finals 2/4.
My daughter was only keeper boys and girls not to give up a goal in Far West 2018.


----------



## MWN (Sep 22, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> My kid played up 2 age groups for a U17 team when she was technically U15, and it did absolute wonders for her in terms of preparing her for HS ball and elite level players on the size and speed scale.  Highly, highly recommend it.  Good luck to her!


My kid is currently playing up 2 years (u16 --> U18).  He got to guest and play down a year (U17) over the summer.  On the boys side, the jump from U13/14 to U16 is huge because puberty and skills are improving.  The U18's and U19's are now blasting the ball.  Its fun to watch.  If the kid has the size and skills, I recommend playing up.  The only down side is the social aspect.  The kid needs to be able to hang with the olders. 

Fortunately (or unfortunately) my 15 year old is a foul month little b@$!@rd that teaches sailors the finer points of cursing in an online extension course, so he keeps up pretty well.  The boys on the team have accepted him, probably due to the fact he even has an imaginary girlfriend that is 8 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 22, 2018)

Mine didn't have anything to do in the first half of a game today so they put him on the field at striker with a you must connect 5 passes before you score rule and all our defenders on offense.  He had an "even the keeper" scored moment with additional SOG and 2 assists.  Afterwards he went up to the opposite keeper and told him "it wasn't your fault man...you did great out there but there were too many SOGs".


----------



## Keeper pops (Sep 24, 2018)

My 03 Keeper. First pic, after she punched out a corner and the second one was a 1v1 save.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2018)

Something for all keepers to brag about..but we already knew this.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Oct 12, 2018)

With about 3 minutes remaining... PK save to keep it 3-2.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 12, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> With about 3 minutes remaining... PK save to keep it 3-2.


Great pic!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Oct 12, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> With about 3 minutes remaining... PK save to keep it 3-2.


Look at that form!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

My #11. Check out the ball.
10 years ago.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My #11. Check out the ball.
> 10 years ago.
> View attachment 3339


Last weekend we got to the field with about a half hour to spare.  We parked by the littles to just watch and remember.  Time flies so enjoy ever second of it people.


----------



## Keeper pops (Nov 2, 2018)

My 03 keeper  with her  02 DPL team from this weekend


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My #11. Check out the ball.
> 10 years ago.
> View attachment 3339


Great result, but was it an own goal?  Great to see u-littles playing and having fun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Great result, but was it an own goal?  Great to see u-littles playing and having fun.


Too funny, pregame.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Nov 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too funny, pregame.


Truth. I’m all about that pre-game warm up photo but standing so that you can’t see who is shooting. Lol.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My #11. Check out the ball.
> 10 years ago.
> View attachment 3339


They do grow up fast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> Truth. I’m all about that pre-game warm up photo but standing so that you can’t see who is shooting. Lol.


Yep, I took that pic 10 years ago for this post.
Funny.


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Nov 9, 2018)

The game that turned my son into a goalkeeper!

Here is a YouTube clip of my son in a preseason U12 tournament.  He always had a propensity for playing in goal, but after the penalty kick shoot out, it solidified his decision.


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Dec 29, 2018)

Another one for the Brag Thread...I hope no one minds.

Highlights from my son's U14 Fall Season - https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&ar=2&video_id=z-2ZUFUX5gM


----------



## Keeper07 (Mar 14, 2019)

We’re a bit late for this but my dd and I wanted to give props to the g07 keeper from DV7. We saw her play right before our game against surf. Great keep, character, and presence on the field.


----------



## Soccermom5 (Mar 14, 2019)

Keeper07 said:


> We’re a bit late for this but my dd and I wanted to give props to the g07 keeper from DV7. We saw her play right before our game against surf. Great keep, character, and presence on the field.


That’s awesome that you would put that out there praising her and giving her props! Keepers have it rough out there and any positive comments mean so much to them. I’m not familiar with DV7 but sounds like theyre a lucky club to have her


----------



## Soccermom5 (Mar 14, 2019)

I’m new to this forum and I love reading all about your keepers and hearing about their successes on this thread!

A little brag for my keeper—she was selected to try out in the ODP pool. She has tryouts this weekend. She’s among about 75 or so other athletes that were selected in all of Southern California, and I’m sure there will be a handful of other keepers there competing for the spot. I’m a nervous wreck for her! Amazing opportunity for her and honor just to try out. Hope she does her best


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 14, 2019)

Soccermom5 said:


> I’m new to this forum and I love reading all about your keepers and hearing about their successes on this thread!
> 
> A little brag for my keeper—she was selected to try out in the ODP pool. She has tryouts this weekend. She’s among about 75 or so other athletes that were selected in all of Southern California, and I’m sure there will be a handful of other keepers there competing for the spot. I’m a nervous wreck for her! Amazing opportunity for her and honor just to try out. Hope she does her best


Congrats to your little one, tell her to have fun and enjoy the time with her. The process is part talent and part luck, especially for a keeper hoping that they watch when she makes the big save!

In terms of advice, let her know to do her best to communicate out there so the coaches can hear her. Depending on the team she's on during the scrimmages, she may not see a lot of action and has to purposely stand out in other ways. Directing traffic on the field is underappreciated but not unnoticed.


----------



## Soccermom5 (Mar 14, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> Congrats to your little one, tell her to have fun and enjoy the time with her. The process is part talent and part luck, especially for a keeper hoping that they watch when she makes the big save!
> 
> In terms of advice, let her know to do her best to communicate out there so the coaches can hear her. Depending on the team she's on during the scrimmages, she may not see a lot of action and has to purposely stand out in other ways. Directing traffic on the field is underappreciated but not unnoticed.


Thanks for the advice! Fortunately for her, she’s a chatty keeper (bossy seems to describe her best actually lol).


----------



## RedCard (Mar 17, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> Congrats to your little one, tell her to have fun and enjoy the time with her. The process is part talent and part luck, especially for a keeper hoping that they watch when she makes the big save!
> 
> In terms of advice, let her know to do her best to communicate out there so the coaches can hear her. Depending on the team she's on during the scrimmages, she may not see a lot of action and has to purposely stand out in other ways. Directing traffic on the field is underappreciated but not unnoticed.


I 2nd that. Make sure she talks A LOT to her defenders and other teammates. My DD (G05) was selected for the tryouts along with 3 other keepers. Out of all the scrimmages during the 3 days of tryouts, my DD was the only keeper to allow no goals while making some tough saves. She didn't get picked because she wasn't vocal enough. Even the other parents were surprised as anyone would take a keeper making saves over being more vocal which can be worked on more easier. The ODP 05 team went on to lost to Southern Nevada 3-2 during the ODP Western Championship in early January. Sucks but I'm sure the keepers were vocal...


----------



## socalkdg (May 20, 2019)

Save on a free kick from this past weekend.   Nice parent from the other team sent me the video.   Screen shot of the save below.   Great thing was she catches it, then immediately rolls the ball out to a forward to start the attack the other way.


----------



## Soccermom5 (May 20, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Save on a free kick from this past weekend.   Nice parent from the other team sent me the video.   Screen shot of the save below.   Great thing was she catches it, then immediately rolls the ball out to a forward to start the attack the other way.
> 
> View attachment 4719


Great save!!!


----------



## NOVA.Dad (May 20, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Save on a free kick from this past weekend.   Nice parent from the other team sent me the video.   Screen shot of the save below.   Great thing was she catches it, then immediately rolls the ball out to a forward to start the attack the other way.
> 
> View attachment 4719


Nice height!


----------



## Bulldog7 (May 20, 2019)

This is an awesome pic!


----------



## Eagle33 (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Mystery Train (May 21, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> View attachment 4731


Niiiice.  Is that a PK save?


----------



## NOVA.Dad (May 21, 2019)

2 big one v one saves:


----------



## Eagle33 (May 23, 2019)

Mystery Train said:


> Niiiice.  Is that a PK save?


It was shot just inside 18. The amazing part - I actually took this photo, cause I can never do this normally getting caught just watching.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 1, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> It was shot just inside 18. The amazing part - I actually took this photo, cause I can never do this normally getting caught just watching.


Me too!!!!  I have some great photos of grass and the sky.  LOL


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 10, 2019)

My 05 daughter had the greatest day of sports ever(for my 13 year old it was just another day, to me it was awesome).
Saturday at noon we win 2-1 with her 05 soccer team. She then plays basketball at 3 PM in a boys league and her team wins 39-36 and she scores 11 in the victory. She then guest plays at 6 PM in the So Cal Showcase with 18 year old girls in the U19 division and they win their game 3-1 and she played keeper the whole game.
Still have a big smile on my face. Glad she has her moms athleticism because her skills didn't come from me.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jun 10, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> My 05 daughter had the greatest day of sports ever(for my 13 year old it was just another day, to me it was awesome).
> Saturday at noon we win 2-1 with her 05 soccer team. She then plays basketball at 3 PM in a boys league and her team wins 39-36 and she scores 11 in the victory. She then guest plays at 6 PM in the So Cal Showcase with 18 year old girls in the U19 division and they win their game 3-1 and she played keeper the whole game.
> Still have a big smile on my face. Glad she has her moms athleticism because her skills didn't come from me.


Your kid's a stud.  You should be proud.  

Two things to pass on from my experience, one good one bad:  

1. When I talk with friends whose young adults are struggling with addictions to nicotine, marijuana, alcohol and other drugs, one common difference I have found is that the kids who are more active in sports at very high levels and have goals beyond HS sports generally are better students in school and generally steer clear of the party crowd.  Not saying that playing sports guarantees your kid won't use these things, but that there seems to be a correlation in terms of the extent and depth of use and the lack of goal oriented activities and focus on physical conditioning and general health.  If you keep your kid on this track, she's not ever going to have time for those typical teenage traps!

2. When I noticed your DD's age, it reminded me of what happened with my girl between 13-15.  She did school soccer, club soccer, school lacrosse and school volleyball.  And she (of course) is a keeper so we all know what that training schedule is like.  Add the fact that she often guest played and played up two age groups in club for a while.  When she was younger, she was practically injury proof.  There were many stories we could tell of her hopping from one event to another during the weekend and dominating and still having energy left over to go practice some more.  However at about age 13 for most girls, the elasticity of the young body meets the growth spurt.  As the bodies become heavier and more powerful, the high impact stuff takes a toll.  Not just the collisions on the field.  Even just constantly running and jumping and falling.  When you add this to the year-round soccer training and the overlap of different sports seasons, something will have to give, and if she doesn't get at least a two month physical pause, I can promise you that the thing that "gives" will be her body.  Most likely, feet, ankles, knees or lower back.  Not trying to be a wet blanket on her beast mode weekend, just hoping to give you a head start on planning for her future.  We didn't see it coming, and she's had to deal with overuse/overwork issues that could've been avoided.  It all started around about this same age and we've talked to many other parents who saw it happen to their girls right around 9th grade.  

I know you've been thinking about making her pick between soccer and basketball.  Which do you think she's going to stick with?


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 10, 2019)

Mystery Train said:


> Your kid's a stud.  You should be proud.
> 
> Two things to pass on from my experience, one good one bad:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.   Right now it looks to be club soccer than basketball during the down time from soccer when her teammates play high school soccer.   I've worried about the diving on her hips, offered padding, but at this point she still refuses.   She is tall and slender, and her mom stayed stayed that way all through high school and college.   I'm thinking she will have about the same body type that Aubrey Bledsoe of Washington has.   Hoping that actually taking some time off soccer during Dec. - Feb. for basketball, with maybe once a week visit with a keeper trainer, will reduce the pounding of her dives on the ground for three months out of the year.  

This was a bizarre weekend where the 01 team had their keeper graduating and their 02 keeper hurt, thus bring on the little one(that is what the older girls call her, even though she is taller than most of them.)  She will be at the Adidas College Cup with the older girls at the end of June.   She did much better with the olders than I expected, and played better than the opposing teams keeper.    She has practised with them and they are pretty comfortable with her.   

What is the best thing she can wear for her hips that she won't actually notice much?


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 11, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> What is the best thing she can wear for her hips that she won't actually notice much?


My daughter wears the Storelli Bodyshield GK Sliders under the Storelli ExoShield GK Shorts. Both are very light and extremely flexible, only items she's willing to wear with padding because she feels it's not restrictive due to the cut points around the padding allowing it to bend. In particular I love the exterior shorts because they extend well into the thigh area as opposed to the "volleyball" shorts I see most goalkeepers wearing.

https://storelli.com/collections/goalkeeping-bottoms


----------



## Mystery Train (Jun 11, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> What is the best thing she can wear for her hips that she won't actually notice much?


My daughter occasionally wears the padded sliders.  But the padding is really only effective at reducing abrasions and bruises.  The stress and wear on the hip joints and spine will continue even with padding because all the internal torque is not reduced very much.  Appropriate rest and recovery is the best way to combat that.  Also I recommend getting her into yoga.  

Unfortunately my daughter is too proud of her long muscular legs so almost never wears padded keeper pants anymore.  #TeenageVanity


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 3, 2019)

A little note on my kid.  He's had a run of bad luck recently.  Was dropped from his United team when they moved up to silver because of ADHD issues.  I put him on a much weaker team so that he could work through those issues but the team struggled to assemble and then to thrive at first.  He got a small concussion at camp over the summer and was out for several weeks.  In one tournament, a defender fell over his leg and he was on crutches for a week after.  And for the tournament on labor day he got sick with a cold but played anyway, feeling lousy for his first game.

18 shots on target.  Let in only 3...2 there was nothing he can really do about.  Team also came together and lost out on first place by one goal.  He also really came together, so I was very happy for him.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 3, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> 18 shots on target.  Let in only 3...2 there was nothing he can really do about.  Team also came together and lost out on first place by one goal.  He also really came together, so I was very happy for him.


Great job.   A lot easier to improve and gain experience when you face that many shots, on target on not.

New brag for my kid.  As a freshman she made the varsity team in basketball at her High School.


----------



## Futbol30 (Sep 4, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> A little note on my kid.  He's had a run of bad luck recently.  Was dropped from his United team when they moved up to silver because of ADHD issues.  I put him on a much weaker team so that he could work through those issues but the team struggled to assemble and then to thrive at first.  He got a small concussion at camp over the summer and was out for several weeks.  In one tournament, a defender fell over his leg and he was on crutches for a week after.  And for the tournament on labor day he got sick with a cold but played anyway, feeling lousy for his first game.
> 
> 18 shots on target.  Let in only 3...2 there was nothing he can really do about.  Team also came together and lost out on first place by one goal.  He also really came together, so I was very happy for him.


Oh man, that does sound like he's going through a rough patch, but a great way to start the climb to out of the rough patch!! That's great for your son! Congratulations on what sounds like an exciting  game and a little stressful on your GK, but what better way to improve as a GK then when you're facing so many shots! 

Hoping that your son and his team continue to come together and develop and get stronger as a team! Also hope he feels better it stinks when the kids play when they don't feel well...


----------



## midreams (Sep 18, 2019)

I have an awesome brag!!!

My son, 2003 keeper, was hit in the groin last fall with an extremely hard kick in practice. He was rushed to the ER for emergency surgery, where tests eventually revealed he had stage 3 testicular cancer. After 7 months of chemotherapy, 5 surgeries and a ton of fight, he was pronounced in remission! He trained and trained to get his body back at full strength, physically and mentally. And now he is the starting keeper on his ECNL team! He is my warrior and Im so proud of him every day!!!


----------



## Soccermom5 (Sep 18, 2019)

midreams said:


> I have an awesome brag!!!
> 
> My son, 2003 keeper, was hit in the groin last fall with an extremely hard kick in practice. He was rushed to the ER for emergency surgery, where tests eventually revealed he had stage 3 testicular cancer. After 7 months of chemotherapy, 5 surgeries and a ton of fight, he was pronounced in remission! He trained and trained to get his body back at full strength, physically and mentally. And now he is the starting keeper on his ECNL team! He is my warrior and Im so proud of him every day!!!


I can’t even express to you how emotional this made me feel! By far one of the best brags I’ve ever heard! Please keep us posted on his progress and good luck to him!!!!


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 18, 2019)

midreams said:


> I have an awesome brag!!!
> 
> My son, 2003 keeper, was hit in the groin last fall with an extremely hard kick in practice. He was rushed to the ER for emergency surgery, where tests eventually revealed he had stage 3 testicular cancer. After 7 months of chemotherapy, 5 surgeries and a ton of fight, he was pronounced in remission! He trained and trained to get his body back at full strength, physically and mentally. And now he is the starting keeper on his ECNL team! He is my warrior and Im so proud of him every day!!!


Never thought I'd call a guy who gets smacked in the nuts lucky but wow, that's some luck right there (and after the luck of finding it your son is a total  beast to battle and defeat cancer!!). Thx for sharing this story.


----------



## Futbol30 (Sep 18, 2019)

midreams said:


> I have an awesome brag!!!
> 
> My son, 2003 keeper, was hit in the groin last fall with an extremely hard kick in practice. He was rushed to the ER for emergency surgery, where tests eventually revealed he had stage 3 testicular cancer. After 7 months of chemotherapy, 5 surgeries and a ton of fight, he was pronounced in remission! He trained and trained to get his body back at full strength, physically and mentally. And now he is the starting keeper on his ECNL team! He is my warrior and Im so proud of him every day!!!


I think this may be the ultimate brag!! I can't imagine what it must have been like as a parent to go through that then alone your son, so a million times over I say He is the ultimate warrior!!!! Continued strength, success and blessings to him and your family always!!! what a great post!


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Sep 19, 2019)

Futbol30 said:


> I think this may be the ultimate brag!! I can't imagine what it must have been like as a parent to go through that then alone your son, so a million times over I say He is the ultimate warrior!!!! Continued strength, success and blessings to him and your family always!!! what a great post!


Just gotta say - everything happens for a reason.  From a perspective of faith, nothing happens as a coincidence.  God used a creative way to reveal an issue that could have gone unnoticed.  May God continue to enrich and bless your son, give him strength, and 'keeper' him healthy   Jeremiah 29:11!


----------



## G07KeeperMom (Sep 24, 2019)

midreams said:


> I have an awesome brag!!!
> 
> My son, 2003 keeper, was hit in the groin last fall with an extremely hard kick in practice. He was rushed to the ER for emergency surgery, where tests eventually revealed he had stage 3 testicular cancer. After 7 months of chemotherapy, 5 surgeries and a ton of fight, he was pronounced in remission! He trained and trained to get his body back at full strength, physically and mentally. And now he is the starting keeper on his ECNL team! He is my warrior and Im so proud of him every day!!!


Wow!  Stage 3?!   Who knew that a hit in the groin could be considered a blessing!   Keepers are gritty, and your son is obviously a natural Keeper!  Great brag!  Wishing him continued health and strength!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Dec 9, 2019)

It has been a long time coming that I could finally get a video of my G2006 daughter without the camera only capturing the grass.  This video also depicts how psycho I am because you can hear my erratic breathing.
This is playoff PK's.  My daughter has been playing on 2 Mexican League boys teams in addition to her club team.  To say my weekends are all about soccer is an understatement.  She loves it and I love watching her!


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 14, 2020)

At its best, youth soccer is a place where young boys and girls learn some of the mental toughness, work ethic, and positive mentality necessary to lead successful, fulfilling lives as adults.  If your child is able to capitalize on that experience, make life-long friends, inspire and help others, and use their athletic talents to help get a college education, it's all gravy.  Anyone who's read my posts on this forum knows I have plenty of criticisms of youth club soccer, but this post is all about the gratitude for what it has given my daughter, and by extension, given us as parents.  

Today we're loading up the car and driving my GK to drop her off at college for her freshman year.   Under normal circumstances, she would have been on campus already, practicing with the team and eyeing her chance at seeing the field in her first college games.  Under normal circumstances, I'd have already posted brags here about how her team finished their final season of club soccer and how awesome her coach and teammates and team parents had been, and how everyone needs to enjoy this time while they can because it's over before you know it.  But these aren't normal circumstances.  It's been a tough year for everyone.  2020 is not for the faint of heart nor for the rigid of mind.  But I would wager that as far as youth soccer goes, the class of '20 has had it worst of all.  This is the class that got caught in no-man's land with NCAA recruiting changes.  This is the class that endured the birth-year change at the most critical point between youngers and olders, seeing long-standing teams broken up and coaching changes beyond even the normal carousel of club soccer.  This is the class that got the brunt of every major league change and destabilizing club moves since the SCDSL broke up the CSL monopoly; ending with the girls DA fiasco.  It's been brutal.  Losing their graduation, losing prom, losing their goodbyes to their teams and coaches, losing their freshman year experience, losing their freshman soccer seasons for those who went on to potentially play at the next level.  

But she's a goalkeeper.  This is what she's trained to do.  You see the play shifting in front of you; the counter attack is sudden.  The shot comes from an unexpected angle; the ball takes a deflection.  The ref calls "hand ball" in the box on your defender when the ball clearly hit her upper arm, close to her body.  The PK taker feints, comes to a near stop to pull you off the line and goes the other way.  You react and make the save, but the ref blows the whistle and gives them a re-take because someone ran into the box too early.  The ball goes in the net.  It's not fair.  But you can't dwell on that.  You have to erase it.  Make the next play.  See the next shot.  Make the next save.  

She's a goalkeeper.  She knows what losing feels like.  She knows getting beat.  She knows what it's like to put in 2x the practice time because you're expected to make every team practice and every club GK workout AND do private training on your own.   She knows what it's like to get yanked in the middle of a game for a bad play; to get cut from the team.  Been there done that.  Knocked to the ground.  Trampled.  Kicked in the head.  And always getting back up.  

She's a goalkeeper.  Goalkeepers don't get the glory... not often, anyway.  But that's okay.  She doesn't do it for the glory.  She does it because everyone depends on her to do her job, and do it well at all times, to never let up, and she likes it that way.  

She's a goalkeeper.  Goalkeepers react to things that are outside of their control, and do everything in their power to get it back under their control.  Goalkeepers have to be the most resilient, most mentally tough players on the field.  And never has there been a time in our lives that required more resilience, more mental toughness.  

I'm bragging today on my kid today, not because she's a stud athlete who got recruited to play college soccer, or got a scholarship, or because she was an ODP selection, or because she played in a national elite league, or won National Cup or Surf Cup, or worked as an intern using soccer as an outreach to underprivileged girls in another country in her off seasons, or raised $2000 in donations to provide equipment for those girls, or because she played on the "A" team, or won a PK shoot-out.  I'm bragging on her because she lost her first 10 club soccer games by an average score of 11-1, got cut, got demoted to the "B" team, got pulled in a big game for letting in howlers, got trampled, kicked in the head, lost numerous PK shootouts, lost tournaments, lost playoff games, was overlooked by college coaches for months while her teammates committed to school after school, and then lost her entire final season, her prom, and her graduation to COVID19, and _*and still *_accomplished all of that above.  She is a bright, shining hope for the future, and it simultaneously breaks my heart to lose her irrepressible presence in our house, and fills it with joy to see her step between the goal posts on the field of life.   And even if she never sets foot on a soccer field again, I'll be forever grateful for everything that the game, her teammates, and especially her coaches have given her to help prepare her for this crazy, unpredictable, sometimes ugly, and sometimes beautiful, life.  

Thanks to everyone on this forum (except one or two who will go unnamed  ) for all your encouragement and knowledge and guidance.  I'll do my best to pay it forward to the newbies.


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 23, 2021)

Maybe it's not a "brag" per se, but after almost a year and a half of not being able to really play the sport she loves, my DD's college finally got the ok for full practices.  They had already canceled all of their scheduled spring games & local scrimmages, so I use the word "play" loosely, but the fact that this week she finally got to get in the pipes on a full sized field with 11 v 11 action was enough for this dad.  Even if it was just playing against her own teammates, was a truly cathartic moment for her.  After a semester and a half of miserable, depressed, angst-ridden phone calls home, Covid scares and mental health issues related to losing her senior HS year and college Freshman season, and then the past month of anxiety leading up to her return from such a horrible lay-off, my keeper called the other day with pure joy in her voice after her first 2 hour full practice, exhausted but finally back in her element.  From the first warm up to the last scrimmage, diving all over the place, getting dirty, getting cleated, yelling to her defenders, making great plays that had her teammates hollering, letting in a soft one that should have been stopped and yelling at herself... every single bit of it was overlaid with just pure, unmitigated euphoria.  I cannot wait till the Fall when I can finally watch her play a real game in person.


----------



## forksnbolts (Mar 23, 2021)

Mystery Train said:


> Maybe it's not a "brag" per se, but after almost a year and a half of not being able to really play the sport she loves, my DD's college finally got the ok for full practices.  They had already canceled all of their scheduled spring games & local scrimmages, so I use the word "play" loosely, but the fact that this week she finally got to get in the pipes on a full sized field with 11 v 11 action was enough for this dad.  Even if it was just playing against her own teammates, was a truly cathartic moment for her.  After a semester and a half of miserable, depressed, angst-ridden phone calls home, Covid scares and mental health issues related to losing her senior HS year and college Freshman season, and then the past month of anxiety leading up to her return from such a horrible lay-off, my keeper called the other day with pure joy in her voice after her first 2 hour full practice, exhausted but finally back in her element.  From the first warm up to the last scrimmage, diving all over the place, getting dirty, getting cleated, yelling to her defenders, making great plays that had her teammates hollering, letting in a soft one that should have been stopped and yelling at herself... every single bit of it was overlaid with just pure, unmitigated euphoria.  I cannot wait till the Fall when I can finally watch her play a real game in person.


Will she be granted an extra year of eligibility?


----------



## gkrent (Mar 23, 2021)

forksnbolts said:


> Will she be granted an extra year of eligibility?


Everyone is in D-1 I believe.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 23, 2021)

forksnbolts said:


> Will she be granted an extra year of eligibility?


yes


----------



## Soccer24 (Mar 23, 2021)

My daughter tore her ACL, LCL, Meniscus and had fractures of her tibia and femur.  It was a long recovery and she is back stronger than she was before.  Covid allowed her to have some extra months to train. She wrote the below post a few month's ago and we are so proud of her. 


One year ago today I had reconstructive surgery on my knee. I always heard stories of soccer players tearing their ACL. I prayed and prayed that day would never come for me. On August 17, 2019 during my club scrimmage, I ended up tearing my ACL, LCL and  meniscus and fractures. Soccer, is much more than a sport to me! Hearing the doctor tell me that I wouldn’t be able to play the game that I love, and have loved the past 12 years of my life, broke my heart!  Having a major injury, as an athlete, is something that you don’t understand the effects until it happens to you. I felt so alone no matter how many times someone told me it was all going to be okay. Going from practicing 4 times a week and games every weekend with club, to training on my own and learning how to walk and run again, was a big change. No matter what, I knew that I wanted to get back to soccer and I was going to do whatever it took. It has definitely not been an easy recovery!  
Finally, thanks to the countless hours of physical therapy, biomechanical training, lots of Advil and MOST IMPORTANTLY my family, coaches and friends! I am a couple weeks away from being able to be released for contact. Thirteen months and I will be back on the soccer field at 100%!  If I could go back and change anything, I wouldn’t! The scar on my left knee is much more than just a scar. It reminds me everyday that hard work and dedication pay off and it shows how far I have come. I am so proud of myself for not giving up when times were rough and continuing to believe that everything happens for a reason.
 I can't wait to play soccer again! 
#JUST A MINOR SETBACK FOR A MAJOR COMEBACK!


----------



## gkrent (Mar 23, 2021)

Soccer24 said:


> My daughter tore her ACL, LCL, Meniscus and had fractures of her tibia and femur.  It was a long recovery and she is back stronger than she was before.  Covid allowed her to have some extra months to train. She wrote the below post a few month's ago and we are so proud of her.
> 
> 
> One year ago today I had reconstructive surgery on my knee. I always heard stories of soccer players tearing their ACL. I prayed and prayed that day would never come for me. On August 17, 2019 during my club scrimmage, I ended up tearing my ACL, LCL and  meniscus and fractures. Soccer, is much more than a sport to me! Hearing the doctor tell me that I wouldn’t be able to play the game that I love, and have loved the past 12 years of my life, broke my heart!  Having a major injury, as an athlete, is something that you don’t understand the effects until it happens to you. I felt so alone no matter how many times someone told me it was all going to be okay. Going from practicing 4 times a week and games every weekend with club, to training on my own and learning how to walk and run again, was a big change. No matter what, I knew that I wanted to get back to soccer and I was going to do whatever it took. It has definitely not been an easy recovery!
> ...


Good for her!  My daughter has just been through a similar journey (very similar time frame) and is back on the field and has earned conference defensive honors twice.   Best of luck to your DD...I know how tough mentally and physically it is to come back from such a catastrophic knee injury!


----------



## Soccer24 (Mar 23, 2021)

gkrent said:


> Good for her!  My daughter has just been through a similar journey (very similar time frame) and is back on the field and has earned conference defensive honors twice.   Best of luck to your DD...I know how tough mentally and physically it is to come back from such a catastrophic knee injury!


Congratulations to your daughter. Such an accomplishment after an injury like that.


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 24, 2021)

forksnbolts said:


> Will she be granted an extra year of eligibility?


Yes, she will.  Interestingly, though, most of the seniors on her team have decided to graduate and move on rather than return for one more season.  I think when you get to that point in your schooling, you're so eager to get started with "real" life, you don't want to delay it, even for one more season of soccer.  It will be interesting to see if she and the other younger players follow suit when they get to that point.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 25, 2021)

Mystery Train said:


> Yes, she will.  Interestingly, though, most of the seniors on her team have decided to graduate and move on rather than return for one more season.  I think when you get to that point in your schooling, you're so eager to get started with "real" life, you don't want to delay it, even for one more season of soccer.  It will be interesting to see if she and the other younger players follow suit when they get to that point.


If anyone planning to continue with masters, that's 1 year of playing - I would take that.


----------



## forksnbolts (Mar 25, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> If anyone planning to continue with masters, that's 1 year of playing - I would take that.


If played right, if a student finishes their undergrad in 3 years, they would still have the 4th year + 1 bonus year. So if you have a smart cookie you may be able to get a bachelors and a masters. At least that makes sense in my own head. 

Regardless I hope your player enjoys being back and that they consider all their options when the time comes!

A coach recently told me of a HS senior girl having her scholarship pulled because it was needed for the college senior that decided to take the extra year.


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 25, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> If anyone planning to continue with masters, that's 1 year of playing - I would take that.


Me too!  Plus, I told my DD that when I was a senior, I couldn't wait to get done with school but looking back, I had no idea how great I had it and should have not been so eager to get out. LOL


----------



## Grace T. (May 23, 2021)

State cup game. Son was watching the game before in his age group.  A gk let a ball slip between his legs costing his team the game at about the hour mark.  Kid was pretty devastated. After the game as my son was taking field to warm up he went up to the kid and told him don’t feel bad...it happens to the best of us.


----------



## forksnbolts (May 24, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> State cup game. Son was watching the game before in his age group.  A gk let a ball slip between his legs costing his team the game at about the hour mark.  Kid was pretty devastated. After the game as my son was taking field to warm up he went up to the kid and told him don’t feel bad...it happens to the best of us.


The keeper world, its small but tight knit. You want to see them all succeed, except the one across from you for the next 90 minutes.


----------



## socalkdg (May 25, 2021)

forksnbolts said:


> The keeper world, its small but tight knit. You want to see them all succeed, except the one across from you for the next 90 minutes.


The opposing keeper is the only player on the other team that I'll yell out "nice save keeper" when they deny us a goal.  Hopefully I only have to yell it once or twice.


----------



## Footy30 (May 25, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> The opposing keeper is the only player on the other team that I'll yell out "nice save keeper" when they deny us a goal.  Hopefully I only have to yell it once or twice.


correct!  or the parents of the GK... haha Sometimes players on our team will look at me like, really? when I say "nice save"  to the other GK lol


----------



## socalkdg (May 26, 2021)

One of the bigger compliments my daughter recently got from an opposing coach about a picture I posted on Facebook from National Cup.  One of the very few times she was actually interested in something that was said about her.

*"Btw. I was coaching against your team that day and I will say, your daughter was an absolute beast. She is a talent that needs to be seen. She was legit!! Hats off to her and best of luck in the next round." *

Kudos to the coach and a reminder of the impact coaches can have on all players, not just their own team.


----------



## MamaBear5 (May 26, 2021)

First time on the brag thread but I don't have any social media and I need to brag  My little sophomore only played 5 high school games this year due to switching schools and the mandatory SOP as well as missing 2 due to the Florida showcase. She earned herself an all league honorable mention!! Never expected that with such a short season and with only playing a few of the high schools in the league once. 

Nice to see all the hours of training being recognized by other coaches.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jun 2, 2021)

DD had a good weekend.  Her HS team won their division in San Diego championship game on Saturday and her club team beat two ECNL teams to win Man City; her team is an ECNLR team.  Gave up 1 goal over 5 games with some pretty good competition.


----------



## Keeper pops (Jun 2, 2021)

Soccer24 said:


> My daughter tore her ACL, LCL, Meniscus and had fractures of her tibia and femur.  It was a long recovery and she is back stronger than she was before.  Covid allowed her to have some extra months to train. She wrote the below post a few month's ago and we are so proud of her.
> 
> 
> One year ago today I had reconstructive surgery on my knee. I always heard stories of soccer players tearing their ACL. I prayed and prayed that day would never come for me. On August 17, 2019 during my club scrimmage, I ended up tearing my ACL, LCL and  meniscus and fractures. Soccer, is much more than a sport to me! Hearing the doctor tell me that I wouldn’t be able to play the game that I love, and have loved the past 12 years of my life, broke my heart!  Having a major injury, as an athlete, is something that you don’t understand the effects until it happens to you. I felt so alone no matter how many times someone told me it was all going to be okay. Going from practicing 4 times a week and games every weekend with club, to training on my own and learning how to walk and run again, was a big change. No matter what, I knew that I wanted to get back to soccer and I was going to do whatever it took. It has definitely not been an easy recovery!
> ...


I applaud your DD for her positive perspective to get back and do what she loves. My 03 DD went thru 2 ACL missing her Frosh & Junior as well as club seasons. 
She worked her tail off after the 2nd and videotaped her rehab sessions. Used it as her recruiting tool which worked. She had multiple offers at D3 & NAIA level. She committed 10 months post surgery her senior year.
She played the 2nd half of her HS shortened season & lost in the 1st round. Then this Memorial weekend, she played her final club game which she joined the team coached by her HS in the spring. The purpose was not in a competitive manner but to keep her rehab process and prep for college. As now she is getting ready to leave for college life in MN.
Our keepers are different breed and surely a special place  in our hearts.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 24, 2021)

Exciting news for my daughter as she made the 05 18 player ODP team and will be at the West Region ODP camp in July.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jun 25, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Exciting news for my daughter as she made the 05 18 player ODP team and will be at the West Region ODP camp in July.


Congratulations to your daughter.  Getting recognized as a goalie is not easy.  Very nice payoff for all the hard work.


----------



## Footy08 (Jun 25, 2021)

Beach FC ECRL Girls 2008 looking for GK for upcoming season. Team trains in the South Bay 3 times a week and Keepers receive training from UCLA GK Coach Juan Cervantes.

contact Coach:Jon Torres
JonTorres@BeachFutbolClub.com


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 13, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Exciting news for my daughter as she made the 05 18 player ODP team and will be at the West Region ODP camp in July.


Thought I would give an update.   She is heading to Orlando for the Inter Regional camp and games Nov 20-24 as part of the West Region ODP team. She is very excited that she made the team.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 13, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Thought I would give an update.   She is heading to Orlando for the Inter Regional camp and games Nov 20-24 as part of the West Region ODP team. She is very excited that she made the team.


It's a great experience.  Enjoy!


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Thought I would give an update.   She is heading to Orlando for the Inter Regional camp and games Nov 20-24 as part of the West Region ODP team. She is very excited that she made the team.


That's where my son got most of his recruiting exposure.  Schools we never heard of before put him on their list.  It was December of his junior year in HS, perfect timing.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jan 15, 2022)

A couple of pictures by Magic Photography that shows some pretty cool pics.  Both balls finished in saves.  You are not allowed to make fun of my daughter looking like a watermelon.  Welcome to HS soccer.


----------



## GKDAD (Feb 12, 2022)

Has been a long time since I posted or even looked at the forums.   We had a lot to celebrate when years of drives to training, practices and games culminated in an opportunity to play at University of Michigan.   DD continued the journey with YNT call ups and even a trip to the Elite 8 this year....losing to FSU 0-1 in OT.    She has now signed her pro contract with Racing Louisville FC.   She's playing with SD and JH....girls she played with since U14 YNT.    I watched a U-something game today down at our local high school.    Brought back a lot of memories.   Advice to anyone, there will be ups/downs (plenty), injuries and lots of "stuff" along the way.  It's true, time flies.   I miss weekend youth club soccer.    You will too.   Above all....enjoy every minute along the way with your DD.  You will never get that time back.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 9, 2022)

She officially committed yesterday.   Whole family is very excited.

Legends Showcase is where everything got finalized, which was weird since she only had to make 2-3 saves the whole weekend as her team dominated in a way they never had. I think it was what she was doing with her time during these games. She was vocal all game, directing the mids and defense for correct positioning, and she had a really high line at times, almost up to the circle.  Moved with her players to always be available as an easy playback option, while getting back into the box quickly when a turnover occurred.

The coach also watched every YouTube video she had, including track and basketball, plus a couple complete games we had put up there as well. So combination of YouTube videos, Instagram videos, plus seeing her in the showcase did it for her. ECNL was playing during that weekend on the same fields and the coaches looked at keepers on those teams and told her she was better than all of them.  

Funny part is, and why you should keep emailing even if you don't get an answer, is that the coach saw her email in August, but at the time didn't need a keeper so didn't even look at it.   3 weeks ago she emails again since she had two showcases coming up.  The situation had changed for the college as the starting keeper that was going to take a 5th year (NCAA covid) changed her mind and will graduate and they were only going to have one keeper in 2023.   

So my #1 word of advice is don't stop emailing until the program tells you they aren't interested in you.


----------



## dk_b (Jun 9, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> She officially committed yesterday.   Whole family is very excited.
> 
> Legends Showcase is where everything got finalized, which was weird since she only had to make 2-3 saves the whole weekend as her team dominated in a way they never had. I think it was what she was doing with her time during these games. She was vocal all game, directing the mids and defense for correct positioning, and she had a really high line at times, almost up to the circle.  Moved with her players to always be available as an easy playback option, while getting back into the box quickly when a turnover occurred.
> 
> ...


Super exciting for her - and you. I think your daughter's experience will be similar to others as we get further away from the first two groups of "super seniors" - the more time the college classes of '23 and '24 are away from that odd year, the fewer that will return for that 5th year.  The young field players will experience this very differently than our kids, the GKs (well, my kid is college '24 so she will make a decision that impacts those younger players).

The other thing I wanted to add: your daughter's experience that you describe - a weekend w/very few saves - is really similar to my daughter's from a number of years ago. She had a showcase weekend against three teams from the same state (not CA) and one college was there for G1 to scout players from that state. They ended up watching all 3 games b/c despite making maybe 2 saves the entire weekend, her team played the ball back to her constantly (20+ times/game) and she could still organize/direct her team's defense and, to some degree, attack. It ended being one of her biggest recruiting weekends (when she truly "opened things up").  Fast forward to the spring showcase. Her team was exceptional (top 5 or so) but was matched against the #1 ECNL team in her age group (a team full of players many of you have heard of and continue to hear about).  They put an absolute stomping on my kid's team. She let up so many goals (more than she ever did at any level . . . if you say "half a dozen", you are getting CLOSE). What happened? She got a TDS shout out for her performance AND had coaches calling her coach (this was under the old recruiting rules).  Kids need to understand that scouts watch everything - they do not expect every play to be perfect, they do not expect GKs to never allow a goal.  Just do your thing.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 11, 2022)

@socalkdg Congratulations and thank you so much for sharing the details of how it all occurred!  

I get so excited when I see someone is posting in the Keeper forum because I know it is going to be some quality information to consider without the nutjobs adding useless information.

@dk_b you had shared your story a few years ago with me and I had pulled up the message a month ago to read to my daughter.

I of course know nothing in my daughter's eyes so I rely on you parents here to share so I can read real life experience to my daughter as she considers her path forward.


----------



## dk_b (Jun 11, 2022)

Keepermom2 said:


> @socalkdg Congratulations and thank you so much for sharing the details of how it all occurred!
> 
> I get so excited when I see someone is posting in the Keeper forum because I know it is going to be some quality information to consider without the nutjobs adding useless information.
> 
> ...


I just went back to read that initial exchange - from Dec of 2019!  A lot has happened since then.  Our last exchange was when there was still so much uncertainty in what was going to happen b/c of the pandemic. My twins were going to be at the camp of the program you and I discussed this very weekend (Covid hit our house so they had to skip).

Since this is a “brag thread” - my older kid has done pretty well in her first two year in the Pac. It’s been a lot of fun to watch (especially her games at UCLA and in front of the school just blocks from her HS) and I can’t believe she’s halfway done (that is, if she chooses not to use her Covid “bonus” year). There’s enough data there to know that she has a chance to keep playing at a high level post-college - it will be her choice, which is cool, rather than a question of whether she can. The choices we made for her and with her at U12 and U13 (which is when she moved clubs) turned out great for her. I hope the choices we have made for and with my younger 2 will turn out to be the right ones for them.  Each kid’s path is different, even in the same family.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 11, 2022)

dk_b said:


> I just went back to read that initial exchange - from Dec of 2019!  A lot has happened since then.  Our last exchange was when there was still so much uncertainty in what was going to happen b/c of the pandemic. My twins were going to be at the camp of the program you and I discussed this very weekend (Covid hit our house so they had to skip).
> 
> Since this is a “brag thread” - my older kid has done pretty well in her first two year in the Pac. It’s been a lot of fun to watch (especially her games at UCLA and in front of the school just blocks from her HS) and I can’t believe she’s halfway done (that is, if she chooses not to use her Covid “bonus” year). There’s enough data there to know that she has a chance to keep playing at a high level post-college - it will be her choice, which is cool, rather than a question of whether she can. The choices we made for her and with her at U12 and U13 (which is when she moved clubs) turned out great for her. I hope the choices we have made for and with my younger 2 will turn out to be the right ones for them.  Each kid’s path is different, even in the same family.


That is so great to hear!  Congratulations to you and your daughter!


----------



## gkrent (Jun 14, 2022)

dk_b said:


> There’s enough data there to know that she has a chance to keep playing at a high level post-college - it will be her choice, which is cool, rather than a question of whether she can.


I'd love to hear what she decides.


----------



## LMULions (Aug 9, 2022)

Mystery Train said:


> At its best, youth soccer is a place where young boys and girls learn some of the mental toughness, work ethic, and positive mentality necessary to lead successful, fulfilling lives as adults.  If your child is able to capitalize on that experience, make life-long friends, inspire and help others, and use their athletic talents to help get a college education, it's all gravy.  Anyone who's read my posts on this forum knows I have plenty of criticisms of youth club soccer, but this post is all about the gratitude for what it has given my daughter, and by extension, given us as parents.
> 
> Today we're loading up the car and driving my GK to drop her off at college for her freshman year.   Under normal circumstances, she would have been on campus already, practicing with the team and eyeing her chance at seeing the field in her first college games.  Under normal circumstances, I'd have already posted brags here about how her team finished their final season of club soccer and how awesome her coach and teammates and team parents had been, and how everyone needs to enjoy this time while they can because it's over before you know it.  But these aren't normal circumstances.  It's been a tough year for everyone.  2020 is not for the faint of heart nor for the rigid of mind.  But I would wager that as far as youth soccer goes, the class of '20 has had it worst of all.  This is the class that got caught in no-man's land with NCAA recruiting changes.  This is the class that endured the birth-year change at the most critical point between youngers and olders, seeing long-standing teams broken up and coaching changes beyond even the normal carousel of club soccer.  This is the class that got the brunt of every major league change and destabilizing club moves since the SCDSL broke up the CSL monopoly; ending with the girls DA fiasco.  It's been brutal.  Losing their graduation, losing prom, losing their goodbyes to their teams and coaches, losing their freshman year experience, losing their freshman soccer seasons for those who went on to potentially play at the next level.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMULions (Aug 9, 2022)

This.   This is exactly right, from the 0-8 games where your kid does everything possible to keep it an 8 goal game. To being told they're too short to play Division 1. To cheering the opposing Keeper when they make a great play. To knowing that the downside, created by being one half-second late, may cost your team the game, that a great save quickly becomes the next shot by the opponent.  

Thanks to all for the positivity here, keeping us GK parents sane, while our kids just look forward to the next game, the next challenge, the next diving-save.


----------



## LMULions (Aug 9, 2022)

LMULions said:


> This.   This is exactly right, from the 0-8 games where your kid does everything possible to keep it an 8 goal game. To being told they're too short to play Division 1. To cheering the opposing Keeper when they make a great play. To knowing that the downside, created by being one half-second late, may cost your team the game, that a great save quickly becomes the next shot by the opponent.
> 
> Thanks to all for the positivity here, keeping us GK parents sane, while our kids just look forward to the next game, the next challenge, the next diving-save.
> 
> ...


----------



## dk_b (Aug 18, 2022)

When your kid appears on the Mac Hermann Watch List, that qualifies for an entry to this thread, right?


----------



## MacDre (Aug 18, 2022)

dk_b said:


> When your kid appears on the Mac Hermann Watch List, that qualifies for an entry to this thread, right?


B-town homie!


----------



## dk_b (Aug 18, 2022)

MacDre said:


> B-town homie!


B-Town!


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 18, 2022)

dk_b said:


> When your kid appears on the Mac Hermann Watch List, that qualifies for an entry to this thread, right?


Two entries.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 23, 2022)

dk_b said:


> When your kid appears on the Mac Hermann Watch List, that qualifies for an entry to this thread, right?


STUD!


----------



## dk_b (Aug 23, 2022)

Mystery Train said:


> STUD!


Thank you. It was a pretty exciting phone call to get from her when I was on my way up to watch her start her season.


----------

